# Treats fish will enjoy



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

My Tilapia are growing fast and they all seem healthy. I have a good base food they seem to love (understatement)
I was wanting to buy treats they will enjoy, to give them every now and then.
I know my two little Dogs sure love a treat.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can try Romaine lettuce or zucchini sliced lengthwise and suspended by a fork, clothespin or veggie clip.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Chick peas


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Canned, French-cut green beans (unsalted)


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Bug bites and frozen mysis shrimp


----------

